# Guter Downloadmanager



## tittli (2. August 2007)

Hallo

Ich bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einem Downloadmanager, der funktioniert;-)
Ich hatte mir den Free Download Manager installiert, aber irgendwie erkannte der die Downloads aus Firefox nicht (aus dem IE gings)...kennt jemand einen der funktioniert oder weiss jemand wie ich den FDM konfigurieren kann?

danke und gruss


----------



## stain (3. August 2007)

http://www.tutorials.de/blog/stephans-blog-152665/gigaget-bis-zu-10-mal-schneller-downloaden-429/

Schau hier!


----------



## Michael Engel (3. August 2007)

den FDM (Free Download Manager) gibt es u.a. auch noch... intressant ist das keine spyware / addware mitinstalliert wird wie bei so vielen. Insgesammt scheint das Programm schön schlank zu sein.

http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/


----------



## schutzgeist (3. August 2007)

tittli hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hatte mir den Free Download Manager installiert, aber irgendwie erkannte der die Downloads aus Firefox nicht...





engelb hat gesagt.:


> den FDM (Free Download Manager) gibt es u.a. auch noch...



Und jetzt den ersten Post nochmal ganz langsam lesen :suspekt:


----------



## littleasshole (5. August 2007)

Hallo,vielleicht solltest du dir mal den Fresh Download Manager ansehen.

http://www.freshdevices.com


            Gruß  la


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. August 2007)

Ich finde das bis heute keiner an Flashget ranreicht, sowohl vom Funktionsumfang als von der Leistung.
FDM find ich schrecklich 
Edit: Gibt für Firefox übrigens ein Addon mit dem Flashget besser integriert wird, einfach mal auf der Addonseite suchen, findet sich schnell


----------



## pamax (5. August 2007)

Also ich benutze DownThemAll.(eine Extension für FF) Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.

mfg pmx


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. August 2007)

Ist das nicht sogar eine der Extensions welche die Links an einen externen Downloadmanager weitergeben kann?
Ich hab im Moment Firefox nur im "Werkseitigem Umfang" laufen


----------



## stain (6. August 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde das bis heute keiner an Flashget ranreicht, sowohl vom Funktionsumfang als von der Leistung.
> FDM find ich schrecklich
> Edit: Gibt für Firefox übrigens ein Addon mit dem Flashget besser integriert wird, einfach mal auf der Addonseite suchen, findet sich schnell



Welchen Download-Manager meinst du denn mit FDM? Fresh Download Manager oder Free Download Manager?


----------



## Blackbird (23. August 2007)

ich benutze den IDA und bin mehr als zufrieden damit , ist zwar keine Freeware, aber dafür ein Superprogramm
http://www.westbyte.com/ida/?source=ida1

man kann ihn ja auch erstmal ausprobieren, die Investition lohnt sich aber


----------

